# Potential escaped exotic venomous snake



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

This is interesting.... and that bite site certainly isn't from an Adder.

Woman warns of 'large' snake roaming Lincoln park that almost killed pet dog - Lincolnshire Live


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

And I bet that whatever it is was kept illegally without a licence.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

ian14 said:


> And I bet that whatever it is was *kept illegally **without a licence.*


Well, how else would you keep it illegally?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Well, how else would you keep it illegally?


Sod off! Early morning post drinking tea before work. I know what I meant :blush:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Sod off! Early morning post drinking tea before work. I know what I meant :blush:


...and so did we :2thumb:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Sod off! Early morning post drinking tea before work. I know what I meant :blush:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Good bants. I hope you're well, Ian!


----------

